# AWD Conversion Jetta



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

now that the r32 is out and it has the same wheelbase. i would assume that doing an awd conversion shouldn't be to hard (just expensive, and a matter of finding the parts) if anyone has any ideas or input that would be great. I just want a car that i can litterally launch the crap out of, im all about going 0-60 fast not really a fan of going too fast so awd would be awesome, not to mention rain and snow driving would be much safer. just want to know what else i would need other than the basic components for the awd (transmission upgrade) Other issue is that the r32 appears to only come in 6-speed auto dsg (not happening), i have a 5-speed and would like to know if i could get this working with either that or the 2.0 6-speed manual tranny.
BTW i plan on doing the turbo when it comes out so power shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

the first problem, is that there is no awd tranny for the 2.5 or even the 2.0
You would have to get the entire r32 setup


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah, thats why i mentioned the r32, but i just don't know where the hell i would get the parts, the car just came out and i really would hate to see one in a junkyard. wondering if maybe volkswagen would be able to get those parts.
Unless someone would like a fwd r32


----------



## no786 (Aug 1, 2004)

Good luck..
Search the MkV forum, this has been covered many times. It may sway you opinion of doing this.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i'd think you'd have better luck scrapping the idea of going the R32 route, and getting the quattro parts from an Audi A4 2.0, or maybe a TT.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_i'd think you'd have better luck scrapping the idea of going the R32 route, and getting the quattro parts from an Audi A4 2.0, or maybe a TT. 

probably but going with the r32 wont need much modification being my car has the same wheelbase


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd be very interested....

....given my pockets would reach deep down to all of hell and damnation itself.
No really, I would be interested if I had the money.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

The R32 and the Rabbit use completely different floor pans, both of which are different still from the Jetta. R32 only offered with a DSG, I don't believe that the transfer box will work with a manual. It's going to be a complicated swap with a lot of customizing no matter how you look at it. Not to offend anyone, or bring to question anyones skill level, but if the only reason you think it'll be a simple swap is because the wheelbase is the same, then you need to research it further. A new driveshaft would be easier than dealing with either the transmission or the floorpan clearance issues.
I support custom work like this, but if you want my honest opinion, I would say there are better ways to get an AWD Volkswagen. Want one? Get an R32. Want it in a 4 door? Get a Passat. Want it in a Jetta? Build it with an A4 chassis. Want it in a MKV Jetta? Wait a few years until parts start showing up in junkyards. These are the cheaper options.
Got money and want it now? Go ahead, I'd love to see it.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (corradoken)*

yeah well that's what im trying to outweigh, use the r32 because it will actually fit or use another setup because my tranny will fit, this is what makes deciding this so difficult, if i could see repair manuals and diagrams of the r32 to compare to then maybe i could decide which would be a better way to go. i really don't expect to get any professional opinions on this on the forums but at lease some input, i do have the reasources to do this so its just a matter of getting all the right parts for a decent prices that fit correctly. I would go to the dealer to try and get information out of them but they will either laugh, bs me or try to sell me one of their r32's...


----------



## o6platg2pernt5 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*

If your really want to do this, look in the 4motion section.
That section has lots of photos of the rear suspension for the mkv platform. It has info about transmissions too. Good luck in whatever you do. An awd mkv Jetta would be sweet though!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (o6platg2pernt5)*

[email protected] is doing a similar swap on his 2.0T A3...
Utilizing a TT225 (mk1) AWD 6spd manual transmission + front axles; and a mix of Mk4 R32 and 8P A3 3.2 AWD rear suspension components... The floor pans are the same, its the gas tank/pumps that are different though (in addition to the whole rear suspension setup)... Chris was mentioning that the only welding needed though would be for the center driveshaft's center support though


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info ill probably send him a messege about it see how much its gonna run him and all.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*

I haven't done much research about what would fit and what wouldn't, I'm just going off of part numbers and pics from ETKA. If you want to know what I think would be easiest, I think you should get a trans from a 04 R32, and the rear suspension out of a 08 R32. It'll be the easiest way to retain the manual trans, while giving you the closest thing to a bolt in rear axle. Engine choice all comes down to what will bolt to the trans. How awesome would it be if a 5 cylinder will bolt to an R32 trans? Add a turbo kit when it comes out, that would be an awesome little ride. Reminds me of the Audi's of yesterday.
BTW, any questions you have about part numbers, let me know, I'll gladly post part numbers and ETKA pics, when I'm able.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (corradoken)*

look for salvaged audi tt mk2 they have same setup as us should be direct bolt in with minor mods like trans but you can import the trans from germany from the r32 in europe. r32 in europe has option of being manual or dsg. i know that for mk4 golfs you can use mk1 tt drivetrain for conversion.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_the first problem, is that there is no awd tranny for the 2.5 or even the 2.0


I am pretty sure audi has 2.0t quattro, both A3, and A4.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoLfUnV* »_
I am pretty sure audi has 2.0t quattro, both A3, and A4.

The A3 ia only available with quattro with the 3.2L engine and the A4 is available with a 2.0T and quattro, but that does no good seeing the A4 is on a different chassis and the engine is mounted differently than in the A5 chassis.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (corradoken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoken* »_I haven't done much research about what would fit and what wouldn't, I'm just going off of part numbers and pics from ETKA. If you want to know what I think would be easiest, I think you should get a trans from a 04 R32, and the rear suspension out of a 08 R32. It'll be the easiest way to retain the manual trans, while giving you the closest thing to a bolt in rear axle. Engine choice all comes down to what will bolt to the trans. How awesome would it be if a 5 cylinder will bolt to an R32 trans? Add a turbo kit when it comes out, that would be an awesome little ride. Reminds me of the Audi's of yesterday.
BTW, any questions you have about part numbers, let me know, I'll gladly post part numbers and ETKA pics, when I'm able.

Thanks for the info, that sounds like te best way to do it. Ill deffinatly contact you later about the parts and such, i just would really like to keep my 2.5 engine so thats going to be the hard part, figure out whats gonna fit with what


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (GoLfUnV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoLfUnV* »_
I am pretty sure audi has 2.0t quattro, both A3, and A4.

there motors are setup in front to back so no we cant use them although it would be better for use if we had audi trans. they have better gear ratio.
if your wanting to do this for a jetta then go with parts from the r32 in europe because there engines are mounted the same way, manual or dsg, four door awd.

_Modified by 07bunny at 8:14 AM 12-7-2007_


_Modified by 07bunny at 2:22 AM 12-10-2007_


----------

